# Coby mp300



## chalbersma (Dec 31, 2009)

Got this little mp3 player for Xmas and now am trying to use it on my freebsd box.  Every time I plug it in I get this error from dmesg:


```
ugen3.2: <COBY Corp.> at usbus3
umass1: <COBY Corp. COBY MP3 Player, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 2> on usbus3
umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass1:1:1:-1: Attached to scbus1
da4 at umass-sim1 bus 1 target 0 lun 0
da4: < COBY MP3 Player \\000\\000\\000?> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da4: 40.000MB/s transfers
da4: 1958MB (4011008 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 249C)
GEOM: da4: partition 1 does not start on a track boundary.
GEOM: da4: partition 1 does not end on a track boundary.
```

I've tried simply mounting it with:


```
$ sudo mount_msdosfs /dev/da4 /mnt
```
And as expected I get an error.

However fdisk does recognize the disk. Here's the output of fdisk /dev/da4 as root:


```
******* Working on device /dev/da4 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=249 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=249 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 11 (0x0b),(DOS or Windows 95 with 32 bit FAT)
    start 32, size 4010976 (1958 Meg), flag 80 (active)
	beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 494/ head 7/ sector 32
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```

Any ideas on how to mount this?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 31, 2009)

Shoot guys it just hit me how to fix it. 


```
$ sudo mount_msdosfs /dev/da4[color="Red"]s1[/color] /mnt
```

I should have read the fdisk output more closely. Thanks guys for looking.


----------



## mdg583 (Dec 31, 2009)

<noise>
Hey, I've got that same one. It works well for me, though it would be nice if it played ogg files.


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 1, 2010)

Amen to that.


----------

